# Barcelona vs. Reading, UK, would appreciate input



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Not sure what to do and would appreciate input of things I may be overlooking, and perhaps from people who have lived in/know both places.

I came to Barcelona in February of this year relying mostly on a remote gig that is no longer working out. I do have other opportunities in Barcelona. 

Since the remote thing didn't work out (which would have been a semi-retired state which matches perfectly with the laid-back nature of Barcelona) now a good job becomes much more important. And, while there are opportunities for me here, I just miss a vibrant vibe that makes you want to work (like London). I also work currently at a local firm and the environment is a bit depressing. If I stay, I will change firms.

I have already acquired permanent residence here, and if I leave I plan to come back to Spain anyway for retirement.

However, I am now disappointed with Barcelona on various fronts, namely: 

-lack of green spaces in the city, I like to run, but perhaps I need to give it more time...I keep finding little parks and I know there are bigger green areas outside the city. But generally, I hate all the traffic nuisance anyway, and would prefer a place with easy green access through the week and not just at the weekend.

-citizenship applications being frozen for the past 3 years (this is not Barcelona specific, but a broader Spain issue). When I came here I hoped to use the fast-track citizenship process (2 years, which I'm eligible for), but it seems to me this is all frozen for now. This also leaves me with a general bad taste re the lack of/weak 'rule of law'...legal uncertainty etc.


-I really dislike the prevalence of 'alternative types' (I don't even think they reach that status), namely lots of people in my area with multiple, huge CHEAP tattoos (maybe that is what you call chavs in the UK?) etc...

I think I wouldn't mind if they were good tattoos , and also very prevalent (more in my specific area), girls with the so-called booty shorts, gross...I don't want to be exposed to that, never seen that in Madrid.

Also I saw a couple pretty much having sex on a bench at a park near my apt...the girl couldn't have been older than 14, it was just gross...I moved to my current apt because of this park, trying to look for more green...this all makes me feel like I'm in a very depressing, hopeless place...I don't see professional types around

-I'm also single, and so far it seems Barcelona might not be a place to meet a guy for me...

-Well, that same park (and all other small parks around) are overrun by dogs (I love dogs) but the dog density here is insane, to the point it makes all the parks seem very unhygienic to me...also smell of urine prevalent in the sidewalks.


However, of course I love the perfect weather, I love the idea of taking the train to France, I love the beaches, the people (so far in general everyone's been very friendly and helpful here). 

I feel very bipolar about Barcelona, sometimes I feel it's paradise (I mean considering the city in context of the surrounding area and all possibilities such as skiing, Costa Brava, close to France, hiking)...I guess I like Barcelona more because of what is outside of Barcelona rather than for the city itself. 

Like a poster mentioned in another thread, I also find the 'traditional' cafes now owned by Chinese serving stale, uninspired food rather depressing.



So...places I have been considering, if I decide to move, are UK, Germany, and Switzerland. Germany would be easier for me as I could use my EU permanent residence there. UK and Switzerland I would need a work visa.

Now, a possible opportunity has come up in Reading. There are also several opportunities in London, but this job in Reading would be a nice pivotal change. What seems most attractive about Reading when compared to Barcelona is that it looks to have nice parks, but of course weather not so good. I like that it is close to London.

I know most people here are retired, but if you had to work, what advice would you have for me? Would leaving Barcelona for Reading be worth it? Would Germany or Switzerland be better for working than UK?

I know this post is all over the place, I'm really in an exploratory phase considering all options, adapting to my new circumstances.
Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Barcelona has a better football team?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expat16 said:


> Not sure what to do and would appreciate input of things I may be overlooking, and perhaps from people who have lived in/know both places.
> 
> I came to Barcelona in February of this year relying mostly on a remote gig that is no longer working out. I do have other opportunities in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


Hello expat16
First of all retired or not, people can still have valid information!!
Reading, or at least parts of Reading could be jostling for the title of chav city of the world..... The same could be said for virtually anywhere in the UK, seriously. I don't know Reading well, and in every place of a size there will be nicer parts and more run down areas, but I don't think it's a very attractive city. However you have to go where the work is.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

expat16 said:


> Not sure what to do and would appreciate input of things I may be overlooking, and perhaps from people who have lived in/know both places.
> 
> I came to Barcelona in February of this year relying mostly on a remote gig that is no longer working out. I do have other opportunities in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


Caracas, Venezuela, might be the ideal place for you.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know Barcelona very well but the things you say about it wouldn't really put me off.

You mention traffic, Reading would be very busy.

It's very handy for London.

If you've not been to Reading you should go there before you commit.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

jimenato said:


> I don't know Barcelona very well but the things you say about it wouldn't really put me off.
> 
> You mention traffic, Reading would be very busy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to know. I'll definitely have to go see it before committing. I've heard the traffic in Reading is bad, but I thought this was limited to the roads that go around it, not inner-city traffic. Will have a look in Google Maps.

Barcelona is winning for me, I mean what good are the green spaces in Reading if it would be too cold to enjoy them most of the year?


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello expat16
> First of all retired or not, people can still have valid information!!
> Reading, or at least parts of Reading could be jostling for the title of chav city of the world..... The same could be said for virtually anywhere in the UK, seriously. I don't know Reading well, and in every place of a size there will be nicer parts and more run down areas, but I don't think it's a very attractive city. However you have to go where the work is.


Certainly didn't mean to insinuate otherwise

The job in Reading would be nicer...but the opportunities in Barcelona are certainly not bad. I think I have to choose here between work to live vs. live to work...work is work after all.


----------



## Colonel Fairfax Curruther (Aug 13, 2018)

What’s the point of work if it’s a mugs job and pays a pittance? There is well paid work in some places like Afghanistan etc. But you can’t have your cake and eat it.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

I've recently stayed in hotels in Reading and worked there as well
Although its a tech hub it mainly a commuter town into London (by rail, it has a largish train station or road)
Traffic is bad, one of the spurs (small dual carriageways that join two large roads together) has the highest incidence of death in the UK (not large by world standards but large by UK)
The tech hubs - from memory there are two - one to the east (Whinnersh Triangle) and the other where Microsoft and other tech firms have a huge campus as you would find in most other towns like this (Cambridge Science Park, Stockley Park, Bedfont Lakes)

As with all commuter towns in the South of England - property is very expensive
It has a decent shopping centre (The Oracle) with numerous main chain eateries at the south end of it bordering onto a small canal

As regards tattoos - it has recently been reported that males with tattoos are now not discriminated against - in fact for some jobs (tech start ups) along with beards it seems to be compulsory


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

The inner city traffic is also fairly bad - they have some sort of weird one way system that goes around the town centre.
Green areas - from what I have seen there are loads. The Thames path seems to be a favourite for runners.

I have also worked and lived in most European countries and towns/cities. If I had a choice between Switzerland, Germany (north or the weird southern Bavarian state) or the UK. Personally I would use the UK - the work is the same - the pay is higher - the management culture is better in the UK and also the people are friendlier (IMHO - its easier to find friends in the UK) - totally personal opinion though


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

uk03878 said:


> The inner city traffic is also fairly bad - they have some sort of weird one way system that goes around the town centre.
> Green areas - from what I have seen there are loads. The Thames path seems to be a favourite


Thanks for the detailed info. Also good to know re the spur. I don't drive and would be relying on public transport or cycling...from what you say it doesn't seem like a pedestrian friendly place.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

expat16 said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. Also good to know re the spur. I don't drive and would be relying on public transport or cycling...from what you say it doesn't seem like a pedestrian friendly place.


I have just added extra info to the above post.

As with most UK towns it is pedestrian friendly. From the edges of town (say the M4) to the centre its walkable all the way in about an hour.
The town centre is fairly small by European standards.
You would use public transport or the buses laid on by the tech parks (if you worked there) to get from the town centre into those places (they tend to be non pedestrian friendly to get to those two places)
Cycling is avidly catered for in most UK towns - google tells me there are 13 designated cycling routes
http://www.reading-travelinfo.co.uk/cycling/routes.aspx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, so I have some issues with Barcelona, but Reading! Reading!

Now, seriously. One thing about retiring is some things that once seemed palatable can now appear horrendous, so what I remember as the commuter town of Reading (and in fact most of the M4 "corridor") would have very little appeal. A couple of things though. Firstly, I've heard that Reading has been improved a lot in recent years. Secondly, my son having living and worked in London for years and enjoyed the vibe, is now tiring of it in his early 30s. Maybe an age thing.

Reading between the lines (not necessarily a good idea), I think you should explore more of Barcelona and see if there's somewhere nicer.

I sense the weather is something that's important for you, and lets face it, recent weeks aside, it's absolutely bloody awful in the UK. Sucks the joy out of life. Germany too for the most part.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

expat16 said:


> Thanks, good to know. I'll definitely have to go see it before committing. I've heard the traffic in Reading is bad, but I thought this was limited to the roads that go around it, not inner-city traffic. Will have a look in Google Maps.
> 
> Barcelona is winning for me, I mean what good are the green spaces in Reading if it would be too cold to enjoy them most of the year?


Barcelona isn't exactly tropical in winter either is it 
I don't know Reading well but there are many very pretty villages close by plus commutable to London.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Isobella said:


> Barcelona isn't exactly tropical in winter either is it
> I don't know Reading well but there are many very pretty villages close by plus commutable to London.


There are. Sonning in particular is lovely. You'll just need to sell organs you only have one of to buy there.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Reading Police bust $20 million drug ring
March 22, 2018

http://6abc.com/reading-police-bust-$20m-drug-ring/3248848/


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes, weather is important to me.

Forgot to include important background on why I started to reconsider Barcelona.

I'm in my second apt at the moment, so I'm already giving Barcelona a second try in a different area from where I started.

First apt. got stuck with a retired neighbor below me who was allegedly deaf and for that reason he installed a surround sound system. He watched TV no fewer than 6-7 hours a day. Every.single.day. Extremely loud and could be heard throughout my entire apt, but especially my bedroom, no way to escape it.

Attempts at improving the situation were futile. I had paid nearly 2000 euros agency fee so obviously I was reluctant to move out, but with work getting affected and months of lack of sleep and nerve wracking I decided to find another place, a place closer to green areas too.


I found a place which I thought was perfect, again had no choice but to pay the d**** agency fees. First week there I'm happy, getting better rest, doing better at work.

After 1 week airco breaks down and that is still the case 1 month later with already three different technicians coming and unable to fix it. The airco brand technician said the whole thing should be replaced as it was older than 12 yrs and not in line with EU regs anymore. 

Landlady disregarded this advice and keeps bringing in other people to try and fix it. This all lined up perfectly with the heatwave, which means I haven't slept much in a month basically.


So, thinking about once more paying agency fees to find a place in a nicer area/ working airco(if this doesn't get fixed) really puts me off.

From what I understand these fees (paid by tenant) are now illegal in U.K., Germany, Switzerland, and I know for a fact they are illegal in NL.

Any ideas what I could do re the airco/landlady also welcome, I have a minimum rental contract until December. This had greatly affected my health and work. I moved to that apt partly because of the airco.

In sum, after having paid now nearly 4000 eur in fees I find it easier to disregards the benefits of leaving in Barcelona.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Re the aircon, if it's 12 years old it could be that it uses a gas called R22 which I understood was going to be made illegal within the EU.

That could be your leverage if you can check that out. See if you can get the make and model of the units and the technical data sheet should tell you.

Edit... just came across this.... "Since 1st January 2015, it has been illegal to use R22 refrigerant to maintain or repair your air conditioning. ... The EC Ozone Regulation (No. 1005/2009) was introduced to phase out HCFCs, including R22 gas, used in air conditioning and refrigeration systems. .."

Now, it could be that your aircon isn't working for some other reason but they do need to be re-gassed in cases where there is an escape. The moment it needs re-gassign it should be replaced.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Horlics said:


> There are. Sonning in particular is lovely. You'll just need to sell organs you only have one of to buy there.


I went to boarding school in Sonning. Lovely place.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Horlics said:


> Re the aircon, if it's 12 years old it could be that it uses a gas called R22 which I understood was going to be made illegal within the EU.
> 
> That could be your leverage if you can check that out. See if you can get the make and model of the units and the technical data sheet should tell you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think that is indeed the case, because first technician said the damaged part is no longer being sourced due to the regs. I will check the model and find out.


----------



## Alf Tupper (Jun 23, 2018)

The link about the drugs bust in Reading.

That's not Reading UK though!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Reading Police bust $20 million drug ring
> March 22, 2018
> 
> http://6abc.com/reading-police-bust-$20m-drug-ring/3248848/





Alf Tupper said:


> The link about the drugs bust in Reading.
> 
> That's not Reading UK though!



:clap2:

I hadn't clicked it - but the dollar sign was abit of a giveaway


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2:
> 
> I hadn't clicked it - but the dollar sign was abit of a giveaway


I apologise, I was wrong. :confused2:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Colonel Fairfax Curruther said:


> What’s the point of work if it’s a mugs job and pays a pittance? There is well paid work in some places like Afghanistan etc. But you can’t have your cake and eat it.


Must be the first time I've seen a join the British Army advert aimed at Expats, although the OP of this thread ( by the flag )
is an American.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

uk03878 said:


> I've recently stayed in hotels in Reading and worked there as well
> Although its a tech hub it mainly a commuter town into London (by rail, it has a largish train station or road)
> Traffic is bad, one of the spurs (small dual carriageways that join two large roads together) has the highest incidence of death in the UK (not large by world standards but large by UK)
> The tech hubs - from memory there are two - one to the east (Whinnersh Triangle) and the other where Microsoft and other tech firms have a huge campus as you would find in most other towns like this (Cambridge Science Park, Stockley Park, Bedfont Lakes)
> ...


True although Tech firms are really starting to embrace 'remote working practices' which depending on your role in
a Tech company could mean spending periods of the month, logged on from home.

So if Reading is the pits because of it's horrendous traffic problems and Barcelona is only palatable when
accompanied by reliable air conditioning but there's also an issue with a lack of good parks and green open spaces.

Asturias in northern Spain - could be the answer, as there's loads of green open spaces up here. :lol:
It even boasts three cities Aviles, Oviedo and Gijon.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Seems to me the main problem with the OP and Barcelona is the accommodation. why does it have to be Barcelona or Reading? I have family living in the Netherlands and there are lots of tech jobs with BP etc. Great for cyclists if living in the capital Den Haag just a short hop to the beach. Great restaurants too.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Williams2 said:


> uk03878 said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently stayed in hotels in Reading and worked there as well
> ...


Yeah Asturias sounds nice but the problem for me is that there are no jobs in my field there 😕

Also, if I didn't have to work I'd be fine without aircon...just fans would do...but it's difficult atm to do my work without decent sleep. Even with two fans I end up falling asleep only around 3-4 am, if at all.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

expat16 said:


> Yeah Asturias sounds nice but the problem for me is that there are no jobs in my field there 😕
> 
> Also, if I didn't have to work I'd be fine without aircon...just fans would do...but it's difficult atm to do my work without decent sleep. Even with two fans I end up falling asleep only around 3-4 am, if at all.


But in your original post - you say you work Remote Gigs and therefore like many Digital Nomad workers, where your
located is of no importance, so long as you can work from a home with a good broadband connection.

Here in Asturias we have no need for aircon or fans - the cool side micro climate up here works fine and dandy for me, 
where just leaving the windows ajar breaths plenty of fresh air into the apartment during the summer months.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Williams2 said:


> expat16 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Asturias sounds nice but the problem for me is that there are no jobs in my field there 😕
> ...




I did have a remote gig but it didn't work out, in part because of all of the problems I had settling in and with the apts. 

But indeed I could in the future try to find something remote again. The thing is remote gigs are usually freelance and atm due to all the extra expenses due to move and all these fees I find myself looking for something more stable and predictable now.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Isobella said:


> Seems to me the main problem with the OP and Barcelona is the accommodation. why does it have to be Barcelona or Reading? I have family living in the Netherlands and there are lots of tech jobs with BP etc. Great for cyclists if living in the capital Den Haag just a short hop to the beach. Great restaurants too.



Yes, NL is great for work opportunities but I came to Spain running away from NL weather and other issues. 

I think NL may have spoiled me re the green spaces, loved living close to Vondelpark.

But all in all after several years there I could not deal with the near-constant grey. In my experience London and surrounding are better in terms of weather. Not extreme winds like in NL, plus familiar language, more polite people, nice big supermarkets, all would make uk more palatable to me than NL.

I already watch mostly uk series on Netflix (Call the midwife, the crown)😁

Plus British guys at least look at you every now and then, whereas Dutch ones are either shy or just don't find me attractive haha.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Take a look at Berkhamsted - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkhamsted

Green everywhere. 35 minutes train to London, 30 minutes to Milton Keynes. Hemel Hempstead next town. Close to the M1, M25.

Only problem... min £1000 a month for a reasonable rental.

On the same train line, further north - Leighton Buzzard will be cheaper.


----------



## LewisB73 (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you’ve made up your mind already by focusing on the negatives. I would give anything to be able to have a great job and live in Barcelona. I adore the city, so many beautiful things to appreciate. DO IT!!


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Girona is a beautiful town/city and has a fast train connection to Barcelona (if that's where you want to be near). If you need to be near London there are places in Surrey/Sussex/Kent that are very nice too.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> Girona is a beautiful town/city and has a fast train connection to Barcelona (if that's where you want to be near). *If you need to be near London there are places in Surrey/Sussex/Kent that are very nice too.*


Yes very nice but very expensive too whether you rent or buy. I know one guy who bought a Campervan
in order to secure his job near London, in the hope of dodging property prices and the early morning
rush hour or daily commute.

During the first couple of months his boss was very impressed with his attendance until Security complained
that he was living out of his Campervan in the companies basement car park.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Yes very nice but very expensive too whether you rent or buy. I know one guy who bought a Campervan
> in order to secure his job near London, in the hope of dodging property prices and the early morning
> rush hour or daily commute.
> 
> ...


Back in the day at Wapping during the strike, we had many Southampton sparkies living in motor homes in the car park at work
Another option could be Peterborough, 45 minutes from London (90 miles away) house prices are cheap as chips


----------

